# Cheap CC Pistols



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Taurus Millennium G2 and Smith and Wesson M&P Shield. The Millennium G2 feels great with good width and great stippling. Found the Flat Dark Earth for $230. Shield is a single stack but the texture isn't the greatest and my hands my be just a bit too big for it, but it is $205 right now which is amazing. You guys shoot either or prefer one over the other. Really tempted to just by both of them. 9mm Taurus for the lifetime warranty and .40 Shield for summer time.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

You can't beat the M&P shield in 9 or 40. I've never been a fan of Taurus and for about the same $$ I'd chose smith any day. Just my .02 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Shield


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the Taurus is a cheap gun that is priced appropriately. The Shield is a $375 gun that can be had at a great deal right now due to rebates.
Get the Shield in 9 or .45.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have the same model taurus, it cycles cheap ammo well, it runs whatever I put in it. 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Spoolin Up said:


> I have the same model taurus, it cycles cheap ammo well, it runs whatever I put in it.
> 
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I have read damn near nothing but good things from this model and I shoot +p ammo so it's not if but when either pistol is gonna break. Lifetime warranty sure sounds nice.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I own one 9mm Shield and I now own TWO .45 Shields. I would say that I like them. If you have not tried the new .45 Shield with the new textured grip, I strongly urge you too. I got my last Shield .45 from Palmetto State Armory for $299 and then with the $75 rebate, it's a stupid price! So that's why I now have two of them! Haha.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> I own one 9mm Shield and I now own TWO .45 Shields. I would say that I like them. If you have not tried the new .45 Shield with the new textured grip, I strongly urge you too.


Yeah the grip on that pistol in the picture looks MUCH different. I tried both models this week but am undecided. That's were my comments came from in the first post. I didn't know there were two different grip textures. Is that for .45 only? (Nice bubble)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Yeah the grip on that pistol in the picture looks MUCH different. I tried both models this week but am undecided. That's were my comments came from in the first post. I didn't know there were two different grip textures. Is that for .45 only? (Nice bubble)


Yes the new texture is only on the .45 Shield right now. It's an aggressive texture for sure! But it helps make the recoil and muzzle flip only a hair more than the 9mm!

They have the more aggressive texture on their full size M&P 2.0 lineup. But the .45 Shield is the only one of the Shield models with it right now. I have a bike tire inner tube on the 9mm to give it a little more grippyness for my wife!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Man...I'm a good pistol shooter but I was just thinking about shooting a Shield in .45 and that thing would be tough to smother.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> Yes the new texture is only on the .45 Shield right now. It's an aggressive texture for sure! But it helps make the recoil and muzzle flip only a hair more than the 9mm!


Yeah it definitely needed it. I really don't like the texture on the 9 or 40.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Man...I'm a good pistol shooter but I was just thinking about shooting a Shield in .45 and that thing would be tough to smother.


You would be very surprised to find that it's not hard to handle at all. Much easier than the .40 for sure! I own both and can put down the 9mm and shoot the .45 and easily shoot them both well. They do some voodoo magic with the .45 to help the recoil and muzzle flip!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I liked the G2 Millennium so much I bought another one. So far I've run almost 500 rounds through the first one with no failures of any kind. Most of them were fmj with 50+ HP's just to make sure they would feed reliably. I have no experience with Shields 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah guess I'll buy both. Both seem like good buys. Probably get the .45 though after this.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

The Taurus has a trigger pull a mile long. Some people have trouble "pulling" their shot with triggers like that. It does have the double strike capability which some people really like. I have a Shield and my brother has the Taurus. I shoot the Shield better. I do like that the Taurus has a rail if you ever wanted to run a light on it though.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

murfpcola said:


> The Taurus has a trigger pull a mile long. Some people have trouble "pulling" their shot with triggers like that. It does have the double strike capability which some people really like. I have a Shield and my brother has the Taurus. I shoot the Shield better. I do like that the Taurus has a rail if you ever wanted to run a light on it though.


Yeah the trigger reminded me of a Beretta 92 which I am VERY familiar with. It feels good to me for the first shot and is usually my cleanest. The Shield is a bit small for my hands, but like everyone else it seems, I feel S&W would be the best purchase. That's why I decided to ask you guys. I'm 50/50 dead even between the two. I hate not buying the G2 just because it's a Taurus. From my research, they have come a long way.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Smith & Wesson for the win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You can get the shield dirt cheap right now, they have a good mail in rebate going on as well. It is a far better pistol than the taurus which is for better or worse a knock off of the shield. I would not trust my life to a taurus. 

That being said, neither are a glock, but that's another discussion. 

Get the Shield.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

...









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> I own one 9mm Shield and I now own TWO .45 Shields. I would say that I like them. If you have not tried the new .45 Shield with the new textured grip, I strongly urge you too. I got my last Shield .45 from Palmetto State Armory for $299 and then with the $75 rebate, it's a stupid price! So that's why I now have two of them! Haha.


How do the 9 and 45 compare in size? Wonder if the 45 will add some girth.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

John B. said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah John B. that's where I got the $205 from. Palmetto is the cheapest I've found. Never bought from 'em. They good to buy from?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Smith and Wesson has a lifetime warranty also and from my limited knowledge their timeframe on warranty work is better than Taurus.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

murfpcola said:


> I am pretty sure that Smith and Wesson has a lifetime warranty also and from my limited knowledge their timeframe on warranty work is better than Taurus.


Their warranty is a joke.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Yeah John B. that's where I got the $205 from. Palmetto is the cheapest I've found. Never bought from 'em. They good to buy from?


They're probably in the top 5 biggest online firearms retailers in the country. I've ordered a ton from them.

If you want to buy local, Mike's has them for about $20 more. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

John B. said:


> They're probably in the top 5 biggest online firearms retailers in the country. I've ordered a ton from them.
> 
> If you want to buy local, Mike's has them for about $20 more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's nice to here. I bought an A400 around Christmas online and it was a bit intimidating with it being so expensive.. Saved about $500 though. I'll buy online again, no sales tax. Especially since you guys keyed me into Little Jacks for transfer. You guys should browse gunprodeals.com too. Where I bought that Beretta A400. Guys name is Nate. Some of his stuff is WAY cheap. Just remembered, spoke with him 2 days ago and he has a couple G43s he's selling for $420 which is a good price if you're not military/LE. I have his personal number If anyone is looking. Price on the site doesn't reflect.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Nate is great, 

KT Tactical in Milton (south of bagdad)
And Title II Firearms (gulf breeze/Tiger Point) also do $15 transfers as well. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

John B. said:


> Nate is great,
> 
> KT Tactical in Milton (south of bagdad)
> And Title II Firearms (gulf breeze/Tiger Point) also do $15 transfers as well.
> ...


Hahaha yeah I guess that was a bit confusing. Not sure if you were talking about Nate from Little Jacks or Nate from gunprodeals.com. Nate up in Indiana from gunprodeals is who I meant but Nate from Milton is great too. Hahahaha wonder why they are charging $40 here in crestview for transfer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am lookin for a new pocket pistol. Split between the Kimber micro and the Sig P938. Leaning Sig. John buys shitty boots, so I don't trust his recommendation.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I am lookin for a new pocket pistol. Split between the Kimber micro and the Sig P938. Leaning Sig. John buys shitty boots, so I don't trust his recommendation.


Sig 938 (colt Mustang clone) 

Iffin I had your money, I wouldn't have to worry about needing work boots 😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy once, cry once. All I have is a bit of luck and good decisions. You dont have kids yet so shut it. That Sig has me lookin hard.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> How do the 9 and 45 compare in size? Wonder if the 45 will add some girth.


Slide width of 9mm = 0.95"

Slide width of .45 = 0.99"


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Shot my Taurus again yesterday, still my favorite 9mm, it feels nice in my hand. I have big hands. 

I think Taurus and Beretta 
Are linked up somehow because they make a 9mm that looks just like the 92 series beretta
Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Spoolin Up said:


> Shot my Taurus again yesterday, still my favorite 9mm, it feels nice in my hand. I have big hands.
> 
> I think Taurus and Beretta
> Are linked up somehow because they make a 9mm that looks just like the 92 series beretta
> Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk




Taurus bought Beretta's manufacturing facility in Brazil and licensed the rights to make copies of the 92


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

If you can, shoot a G2 before you buy it. Even just a dry fire to feel the trigger. I almost bought one on a good deal but when I felt the trigger I was pretty disappointed. My shield has an average trigger and its 100 times nicer than the G2 I tried. Not sure if they're all like that or not though.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

K-Bill said:


> If you can, shoot a G2 before you buy it. Even just a dry fire to feel the trigger. I almost bought one on a good deal but when I felt the trigger I was pretty disappointed. My shield has an average trigger and its 100 times nicer than the G2 I tried. Not sure if they're all like that or not though.


Yeah I've shot them both. I bought BOTH of them hahaha. Thanks for yalls input. I'll let yall know which I carry more in a few months and why.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

At those prices, not a bad decision.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

My summer carry is a sig p938, my winter carry is a s&w pc1911 commander. Not cheap guns but you get what you pay for. House gun is a glock gen3 with mods. G23.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Smokey mountain guns and ammo had the black PT 111 for 199 free shipping. Palmetto had black Shield .40 no safety 280 + 17 shipping. Smokey Mountain had Shield 40 FDE for 319, only +20 from palmetto which was really tempting but it had a safety.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> My summer carry is a sig p938, my winter carry is a s&w pc1911 commander. Not cheap guns but you get what you pay for. House gun is a glock gen3 with mods. G23.


I don't shy away from cheap if it does what's it supposed to. Pull the trigger and it bangs accurate, more fishing money. If it doesn't, sell it and buy again. Bottom line don't holster it if your not confident. I'm confident one of em will shoot, most likely both will.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> I own one 9mm Shield and I now own TWO .45 Shields. I would say that I like them. If you have not tried the new .45 Shield with the new textured grip, I strongly urge you too. I got my last Shield .45 from Palmetto State Armory for $299 and then with the $75 rebate, it's a stupid price! So that's why I now have two of them! Haha.


Decided on .40 to keep the loaded weight down. Same round capacity but didn't want the extra weight and length. It added length on both ends. I would have liked the girth though. I would like to fire the .45 though if you wanna meet up one day. We can trade off if you'd like. I do my own stippling so it should be better once I get it.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I really like the feel of the m/p shield 9mm,being a single stack is nice, would have to be good to win my heart over my taurus. 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I just got a shield 9 from PSA, cant beat the price they have right now. I owned the shield .40 for a couple of years and it was unpleasent to shoot. I shot a buddys shield 45 next to my 9 and it is a sweet shooting pistol, it handles very well, alot better than the 40. The 45 also isn't much bigger than the 9/40.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Picked up both pistols from Nate yesterday and my first impressions have not changed. PT111 is still more ergonomic and tactile with better grip. The guns are damn near the same size exactly. Barrel length and grip height are dead nuts, such a small difference that I can't tell by eye. The only difference is girth and slide width which I wanted and needed. 25rnds through both and I shoot em the same. The trigger on follow up shots is the same, the travel on the PT111 first shot is long like a Beretta 92. The slide release on the shield is tiny and SUPER tight. I have to turn the gun in my hands to send it forward. Hopefully couple hundred rounds will loosen it up. Only time will tell. If the Taurus comes to be reliable it is a winner in my book. I'll follow up when I get to about 500 rnds.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Picked up both pistols from Nate yesterday and my first impressions have not changed. PT111 is still more ergonomic and tactile with better grip. The guns are damn near the same size exactly. Barrel length and grip height are dead nuts, such a small difference that I can't tell by eye. The only difference is girth and slide width which I wanted and needed. 25rnds through both and I shoot em the same. The trigger on follow up shots is the same, the travel on the PT111 first shot is long like a Beretta 92. The slide release on the shield is tiny and SUPER tight. I have to turn the gun in my hands to send it forward. Hopefully couple hundred rounds will loosen it up. Only time will tell. If the Taurus comes to be reliable it is a winner in my book. I'll follow up when I get to about 500 rnds.


I noticed the same thing on the shield 9 compared to my taurus, seems like the slide release was an afterthought

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

The slides release loosens up after a while, but it does suck that they aren't easily used out the box.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I hope so 

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

it's unusable right now. it takes two thumbs and a kick. shot 180 rnds today thru the Taurus. zero problems, no malfunctions and was shooting it dry out of laziness, bad on me I know but for something thats always in my clothes I dont like alot of oil. it was shooting left out of the box but the sight adjustment was super simple and easy and its shooting true out to 50. pretty good for a 3" barrel in my opinion. the sight has macro and micro adjustment. a windage screw for minor adjustment, id say maybe 20 inches left to right at 25 yds, and you can push the whole assembly with a tool like a glock. I have found one flaw with it though. the texture is so aggressive it hurts my skin where it rubs on my waist while CCing. im gonna give it a little more time but may sand it down just a bit to keep my skin from getting raw.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The slide release is not really a "release." It's a slide stop meant to hold the slide open on the last round. Just so happens that most firearms can load a round with releasing the "slide stop." But on a CC weapon, I like the controls to be as close in to the gun as possible. 

But this is a debatable topic in most corners of the world. I don't use the slide stop to release the slide though.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Telum Pisces said:


> The slide release is not really a "release." It's a slide stop meant to hold the slide open on the last round. Just so happens that most firearms can load a round with releasing the "slide stop." But on a CC weapon, I like the controls to be as close in to the gun as possible.
> 
> But this is a debatable topic in most corners of the world. I don't use the slide stop to release the slide though.


I've noticed a lot of civilians rack to chamber after reload. I feel its slower and requires me to come from under the firearm from seating the mag to over to rack then back around to grip. much more fluid for me to reload with left hand, release and chamber with right, simultaneously regripping. muscle memory I guess. different strokes for different folks though. everyone has their own method. not saying mine is better.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just bought myself er... I mean my wife a Ruger LC9s. The trigger is short, light, and crisp. The thing fits really well in my hand (medium hands here). Haven't got to shoot it yet. got it for 299.99 came with a holster, spare magazine, eye/ear protection and a cleaning kit as well as a box of hornady hollow points as part of a ruger promo here in Huntsville.

My normal carry is a Beretta PX4 .45 and I'm still in love with it. the double action pull is a little heavier than I'd like but its smooth and the single action pull is super short and about 4-4.5lbs and very short and audible reset.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Shot a 100 rounds through the 45 cal shield today, no hiccups, sweet as wine. Best gun for the money hands down. Did I say it's a sweet shooter?YEP !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

